# Alumacraft HELP!



## FiveAlive (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello everyone!
Here's Nicholas from Italy. That's right,from Italy. Don't know if there are any other users that come out of America,but anyway here I am. :LOL2: First I would like to say that I really appreciated this forum 'cause it gave me the possibility to see a lot of good ideas 'bout jon boat conversions. Of course, I am a tournament bass fisherman (we too we have this wonderful fish) and I partecipate in a lot of jon boat bass tournaments. Until now I used my custom 12ft V-hull jon boat (here's a picture)





but I sold it some weeks ago. Now I would like to buy a Lowe1448MT or a AlumacraftMV1448 from the U.S.
I have to say that I lreally like the 2nd one cause i think it's easier to deck for its shape,but i noticed that lowe gives you a livewell in the central bench. So I would like to see if i can put a plastic box into the central bench of an Alumacraft, but I don't have the possibility to take any measurement because the boats are still in the U.S.
Is there anyone thatcould tell me the EXACT bench size of that boat? I think it's about 16 inches in width but I need the EXACT size...
right now i put my projects for Lowe and Alumacraft. As you cass see,they display some little differences cause the boats are slightly different. Which one do you think would be best?
LOWE



ALUMACRAFT



As you can see, lowe gives you a little more space but i think the front bench is too high... So alumacraft would be better to deck but i'll have less space... what do you think?
Thanks a lot to everyone!


----------



## batman (Nov 9, 2011)

Sorry,I can't really help with your questions,but want to welcome you to the site.
I'm sure someone here can help you.
DanD


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 10, 2011)

The center bench on an Alumacraft 1448 MV has an welded aluminum storage compartment inside of it that is smaller than the bench itself that could be plumbed as a livewell. Attached is a picture of the center seat on my 1648 MV, which I think is the same seat and storage as on the 1448. Are you looking for the outside overall dimensions of the seat or the inside dimensions of the storage unit. 

Where are you at in Italy? My wife and I lived in Gaeta for a few years.


----------



## FiveAlive (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your reply.
Let me explain: the problem is, i have little time to choose between a Lowe 1448Mt and a flatbottom Alumacraft 1448 (not the MV version, I made a mistake). I will use the boat in small to medium-size lakes with TROLLING MOTOR ONLY (I participate at a lot of trolling motor tournaments in which 5 bass is a limit). The problem is, Lowe already has a livewell but I think it's too small (27"x14"X14"). moreover, the problem is the height, cause the level of the water would be very close to that of the livewell, so it would be very difficult to set a external recirculation system. So I was thinking about putting a plastic box into the bench of the alumacraft, which I think is wider than Lowe's. But if you tell me that the sorage compartement can be filled without leaking problems that will be fine. IAnyway, I don't think i could put the plastic box into the bench cause the box measures 31"l x 15.8"w x 18h. Moreover, you told me that the storage compartement is welded to the boat so I think it would be very hard to remove. If you can give me the masurements of the bench and/or the ones of the storage compartement, that would be perfect. 
Anyway, I am also doubtful about chosing between flatbottom and mod-v. alumacraft's 1448 gives you a little more space cause its bow is square while lowe 1448 mt is like a triangle. the flatbottom one is also more stable, but i think that the mod-v is best for windy conditions (choppy water with waves). do you think that the flatbottom 1448 would be ok for 25 inch waves? I almost never find those situations, but it could be a possibility. What do you suggest me? please help me, I have only 2 days to chose.
Anyway, I'm fom Pisa, Tuscany! (Town of the leaning tower  )
Please answer me and thanks again!!!!!!!


----------



## FiveAlive (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your reply.
Let me explain: the problem is, i have little time to choose between a Lowe 1448Mt and a flatbottom Alumacraft 1448 (not the MV version, I made a mistake). I will use the boat in small to medium-size lakes with TROLLING MOTOR ONLY (I participate at a lot of trolling motor tournaments in which 5 bass is a limit). The problem is, Lowe already has a livewell but I think it's too small (27"x14"X14"). moreover, the problem is the height, cause the level of the water would be very close to that of the livewell, so it would be very difficult to set a external recirculation system. So I was thinking about putting a plastic box into the bench of the alumacraft, which I think is wider than Lowe's. But if you tell me that the sorage compartement can be filled without leaking problems that will be fine. IAnyway, I don't think i could put the plastic box into the bench cause the box measures 31"l x 15.8"w x 18h. Moreover, you told me that the storage compartement is welded to the boat so I think it would be very hard to remove. If you can give me the masurements of the bench and/or the ones of the storage compartement, that would be perfect. 
Anyway, I am also doubtful about chosing between flatbottom and mod-v. alumacraft's 1448 gives you a little more space cause its bow is square while lowe 1448 mt is like a triangle. the flatbottom one is also more stable, but i think that the mod-v is best for windy conditions (choppy water with waves). do you think that the flatbottom 1448 would be ok for 25 inch waves? I almost never find those situations, but it could be a possibility. What do you suggest me? please help me, I have only 2 days to chose.
Anyway, I'm fom Pisa, Tuscany! (Town of the leaning tower  )
Please answer me and thanks again!!!!!!!


----------



## gillhunter (Nov 11, 2011)

I would go with the Lowe Mod V. The storage compartment in my Alumacraft 1648 is about the same size as the livewell in the Lowe. Since you are going to "deck" the boat you might consider using the live well for battery storage and installing a large cooler plumbed as a live well incorporated into the decking.


----------



## FiveAlive (Nov 15, 2011)

After thinking about it a alot, I decided to go with the Alumacraft. I think that at trolling motor speed I can use it without any problems... Moreover it has more space (comparable toa 15' mod-v I think) and it's more stable, especially in the front. I'll receive it in january, I think I will post some pictures of the work as I will keep on with the project... 
thanks


----------

